# Pet Names in a Relationship



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

So, I am curious, you guys. 
Who of you uses any nicknames, pet names for the s/o? 
What would you wanna be called and what absolutely not? 

I guess I mostly use *precious*, even tho it is kinda f'd-up. It just sounds weird. Lately I have tried *Deary*, but that sounds even more stupid. Let me add that I am totally not a fan of the standard stuff like "Treasure" or "Bunny". Bleh. 
Personally, it kinda bugs me that there is so many beautiful names, but most of them are just way too girly to use them for guys. Damnation. So let's hear your names. =3


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ewwwww, pet names. *:frustrating:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol. When I nickname my girl "Bunny" is when hell freezes over ten fold.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I use Darling, Honey, and Deary. I normally use those, and then the persons real name *


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

Miss Sinister, Darth Girlfriend and The Incredible Hulk.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Antagonist said:


> Miss Sinister, Darth Girlfriend and The Incredible Hulk.


Haha, now those gotta be the most creative names I have heard / seen so far. Nice. 
Even though it IS kinda weird to call a girl "Incredible Hulk". Weird but surely different and thus cool. :laughing:



Lance said:


> Lol. When I nickname my girl "Bunny" is when hell freezes over ten fold.


Awesome. xD



Viktoria said:


> *Ewwwww, pet names. *:frustrating:


Yeah, right? But then again...how do you call your s/o then? Just by his/her real name? 



Wolfe said:


> *I use Darling, Honey, and Deary. I normally use those, and then the persons real name *


Uh huh, Ferraro Darling, huh? =P

Ah, keep it coming guys. Very interesting so far. *grin*


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a friend in college who always called his girlfriend "Dude." I thought it was the sweetest thing.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Yeah, right? But then again...how do you call your s/o then? Just by his/her real name?


*Yes, or make a nickname from his real name. Like say I was dating a guy named Michael. I'd call him Mike, Mich, Mike, ect. There's just not any good pet names for guys. 
*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

egh.. 

Fi makes it REALLY awkward to go all *hunny bun* in public. 

Privately.. well ye still feels really not cool declaring that sort of stuff. But NO CUTESY NAMES ESCAPE MY MOUTH.. 

>.>

<.<


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

what's a girlfeind? _it's been so long since I ould even find a dinner date for a saturday night I forget what they are...._


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

i hate the cutesy pet names. as far as i go from calling them by their actual name is calling them a shortened version. normally try to get it down to one syllable.


amber = ber
ashley = ash
britney = bri/brit
vanWinchester = Winch (i like how its close to wench ); dont think Chester would be liked, lol 
kate = katherinecutseypants


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I find _cunt muffin_ quite endearing. Girls aren't too fond of it though. :mellow:


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

erm I tend to call my s/o "you" as in "hey you :wink:" 
Ha-ha that's so crap I know..


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I dunno if I'm too big of a fan of pet names, but I like spin-off nicknames of their normal names.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I did call a girlfriend Lady Deathstrike*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> I dunno if I'm too big of a fan of pet names, but I like spin-off nicknames of their normal names.


Same here. If I'm really desperate, I go to alternate translations of their names, e.g. Alexander --> Iskander --> "Kander"


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

For husband I make up all kinds of names if I'm in the mood -- I can only remember Snookums and Pussy-Wussy right now. 

For both husband and I we are always making up names for our three dogs. There are tons of them through the years. I've been known to, early in the morning, to be in the shower singing and creating different variations of one dog's name at a time. Like 25 different variations. 

One dog is named Froaderick and we change it to Froad-Licker. My husband renamed Igor (one of our dogs) to "I'm-a-whore".


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Pet names make me cringe usually. I refer to him as boyfriend, mine, & sometimes dick hole when appropriate. He calls me girlfriend, babe & sweetheart. Oh yeah & future ex-wife, that's my favorite.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

The pet name has to have two syllables, like Jakky, Isa, and LeeLee.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Just regular pet names. Precious, bebz, sweetie.




vt1099ace said:


> what's a girlfeind? _it's been so long since I could even find a dinner date for a saturday night I forget what they are...._


Stop whining and start hunting.


.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> Stop whining and start hunting.


*Blunt much?
Good point, but geez...*:mellow:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Blunt much?*
> *Good point, but geez...*:mellow:


I imagine it couldve been a LOT worse.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

I just realized I forgot to add what *I* wouldn't wanna be called. Geeze. :dry:
Uhm, normally I am not too fond of all those macho-names, you know, like Baby, Babe, you get the idea. Makes me highly rebellious. =P
Or my real name. It gives me the cringes. Last but not least, all those uncreative, boring, kiddy-language names like "poopsie" or so. Meh. Other then that, people could call me anything I guess; even asshole. xD

Then again, lately I HAVE been called Babe, and somehow it was cute, because the person doing it is not a macho-person. Yai for exceptions from the rule. *grin*

As for me, I guess I will have to stick to *Precious*. It's odd, because it looks so unfinished. I mean "My precious"? My precious WHAT? I should really give that a thought some of those days. But currently my mind is too distracted. Damn al you INTPs and ENFPs. Your P is rubbing off onto me. For now. =P


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> I imagine it couldve been a LOT worse.


*smirk*
You're a quick learner

.


----------



## McCoffee (Jun 21, 2009)

I use "Love" or "My love" I would never want to be called "Baby","Babe", or "Boo."
Ironic that they all start with a "B." :dry:


----------



## Eva (Jan 26, 2009)

i usually say love, baby, babe... the normal stuff
i love being called beautiful and darling :happy:
i don't like using boo either for some reason it's just weird to me lol


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to see a kid named Jay, and we called each other Jaymuffin and Beccabear. It was really ridiculous. -_-

I have a close friend I've always called lamb, though we're not in a relationship. My sweet laaaaamb. =]

And as for my current companion... I do occasionally call him with a "Good morning, Beautiful," but I've yet to come up with a legitimate name he can stand. He does occasionally call me Lollipop. xD



Babe or Baby: no. Simply no.


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

My girlfriend hates it when I use pet names. I try not to, but sometimes I slip into a "honey" or a "sweetie". I'm just kinda used to using them, since my last two serious girlfriends loved it when I called them that. My first girlfriend really liked "Baby", but the second one didn't like it, so I don't slip into that one as much.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

i like to call her butterface


----------

